# Lüfter wird immer Lauter



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Hi Community,

ich hatte mir neulich nen AMD Phenom 2 x4 965 gekauft, aber habe meinen alten Lüfter darauf montiert, da der größer ist und auch schön leise. Damit habe ich keine Probleme.

Aber heute habe ich mal aus den ganzen alten PC Teilen nen Zweitrechner zusammengebaut und auf meine alte CPU (AMD Atholn 64 x2 6000+) den Lüfter montiert der beim Phenom dabei war.
Beim installieren usw. (Rechner lief etwa 2 stunden) war geräuschemäßig alles okay.

Jetzt eben, wo ich den Rechner dann auf seinen Platz gestellt habe und ihn für den "Dauerbetrieb" gestartet habe, fing er nach ner halben stunde etwa an immer lauter zu werden.

Also ab ins Bios, Hardware Monitor...

CPU is immer bei 54-58°C, allerdings nahm die Lüfter geschwindigkeit immer weiter zu.
Anfangs noch bei 4000 rpm, dann rauf auf über 5000 rpm... hab den Rechner jetzt ausgeschaltet und bin ziemlich genervt deswegen....
Ich mein der Lüfter war beim Phenom 2 x4 965 dabei, aber wenn er schon beim Athlon solche schwierigkeiten hat, wundere ich mich wie er denn den Phenom hätte kühl halten sollen.

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie der Lüfter heißt, aber er sieht so ziemlich aus wie dieser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich da tun ? nur neuen Lüfter kaufen, wenn ja welcher is extrem leise ?

Gruß

Marius


----------



## jenzy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Hi, zuviel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste benutzt?  Ist klar das der Lüfter immer lauter wird bei der Temperatur. Wird ja meist vom Mainboard geregelt. Bau den Kühler nochmal ab und wieder drauf, sollten die Temps immernoch so hoch sein, was sie eigentlich nicht sollten liegt es an der Wärmeleitpaste oder am Kühler was aber sehr unwarscheinlich ist.


----------



## rabit (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Jup stimme dem jenzy voll zu kann eigentlich nur an den von Ihm genannten Gründen liegen.


----------



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Der Lüfter ist ja neu, da war die Paste schon drauf... ein gleichmäßiges viereck... gibt es eine bestimmte Richtung wie man den montieren muss ?
Der Hebel zum festhziehen zeigt nach oben.

EDIT: Kann es sein dass die Paste die drauf war eingetrocknet ist vom rumliegen ? Obwohl die Lüfter im Geschäft ja auch nur rumliegen..

Gruß Marius


----------



## rabit (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Kann alles sein hmm versuch es doch mit neuer wlp.


----------



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

So hab abmontiert, und Paste neu rauf gemacht, Arctic Silver.
Der Lüfter drehte sich von 3000 bis über 4000 rpm.
Also immer noch deutlich zu schnell und CPU war bei 55° +-

Gruß Marius


----------



## jenzy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Ich glaube das der komplette Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU sitzt. Der Hebel muss in eine bestimmte Richtung gedreht werden, welche weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Der Hebel muss schwer zu drehen sein, dann weißt du das er auch fest auf der CPU sitzt.


----------



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Also ich weiss schon wie ich den Kühler auf die CPU montiere, und glaub mir, der Kühler sitzt richtig drauf. Das ding sitzt bombenfest auf der CPU,
aber dennoch sprengt er die Skala für normale Lüfter Drehgeschwindigkeiten.

Der Kühler war ja auch sehr schwer wieder abzunehmen, denn durch den Druck hat die Wärmeleitpaste den Kühler sehr gut festgehalten.


Gruß Marius


----------



## jenzy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Dann ist ja gut! Wie sieht es mit der Gehäusebelüftung aus? Vielleicht staut sich die Wärme Luft im Gehäuse. Kannst du Testen indem du mal ein Gehäuse Seitenteil offen lässt.


----------



## websmile (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Der Boxed Lüfter hat halt keine so berauschende Kühlleisttung, durch die PWM-Steuerung dreht der natürlich hoch wenn es wärmer wird. Ich hab einfach mal den Verdacht das du für eine bessere Geräuschkulisse einen anderen Kühler nehmen müßtest, du darfst nicht vergessen das die alten Athlon X2, gerade der 6000er, eine recht hohe Verlustleistung und damit Wärmeentwicklung hat


----------



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Also die eine Seite is ja dauernd offen gerade, also in den paar Minuten wo der lief ist da nicht so viel warme Luft drinne 

Ja ich denke ich kaufe morgen nen neuen Kühler, ich frag ma nach nem sehr leisen bei Schiwi, sonst kauf ich den selben wie ich zurzeit auf meinem Hauptrechner benutze, der dreht sich normal mit 2000rpm +- und ist schön leise.

Danke trotzdem für die Versuche mir zu helfen, aber der Kühler ist scheinbar einfach *******.

Eine Frage noch zum Schluß:
Bei den meisten Lüftern lese ich in der Beschreibung dass die maximale umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit bei ca 2600 rpm liegt.
Wie schafft es denn dieser Lüfter mit über 5000 rpm zu drehen ? Das ist doch wohl nicht üblich ?

Gruß Marius


----------



## rabit (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Je grösser der Lüfter umso langsamer die Lüfter Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit.
Was hast Du denn im Bios über die CPU Kuhleigenschaften eingestellt?
Sprich im Bios HW Monitor?


----------



## c0nstan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Hab eigentlich auf Silent profil gestellt und Cool n quiet aktiviert... brachte nichts...


----------



## Spider-Man (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Schon mal darauf geachtet ob er sich auch wirklich runtertaktet im Idle? Wenn nicht kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen dass du im Windows die Energiespareinstellungen falsch eingestellt hast und er deshalb so heiß wird. wieviel Watt hat die CPU denn? 95 oder 125? Am besten mal mit cpu-z gucken ob der Takt runtergeht im idle.


----------



## rabit (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Vlt ist der Temp Sensor defekt?


----------



## c0nstan (1. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Die letzten male hab ichs gar nicht unter Windows getestet, sondern nur im Bios hardware monitor.
Uff.. und welche Edition das is, also wie viel Watt, hab ich grad keine Ahnung... is grad schlecht zu gucken... Immer Monitor usw umstöpseln nervt ^^

Gruß Marius


----------



## alf3181 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Und schon nen neuen Lüfterdrauf?
Wens gut und günstig sein soll, Conrad schmeisst grad den Max Orb für 19€ raus


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

conrad immer mit ihren spam e-mails


----------



## c0nstan (3. März 2010)

*AW: Lüfter wird immer Lauter*

Ja hab den gekauft den ich auch in meinem normalen Rechner drin hab.
Den arctic freezer 64 pro. Damit ist der Rechner schön leise, abgesehen von dem scheiß Gehäuse, das dauernd Vibriert... muss da irgendwas gegen tun, n schweres Buch drauflegen hilft auch nur bedingt ^^

Gruß

Marius


----------

